
Captivating algorithms: Recommender systems as traps - foolrush
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1359183518820366?journalCode=mcua&
======
anotheryou
canihazpdf?

Had no luck with sci-hub today.

edit:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/55eb004ee4b0518639d59...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/55eb004ee4b0518639d59d9b/t/5b707506352f5356c8d6e7d2/1534096646595/seaver-
captivating-algorithms.pdf)

